# Newcomer's battery issues....



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi all 

In my introduction i did say i would be asking lots of questions. Well here's another one... 
Intending to travel round france and spain for two months starting mid jan and have started planning my route using mostly aires so i think i am going to have battery issues... 

Will be trying to get a EHU every 3rd or 4th night to power everything up 
Travel say 80 - 100 miles most days so some alternator charging will take place 

Currently have one Numax L85 leisure battery fitted under the drivers seat 

Jobs... 
Convert most of my lights to leds 
Get a further battery as big a capacity as size will allow.... 
Get a 15amp RMS Smart Charge Battery Charger 



Questions..... 
have i missed anything ? 
do the batteries have to be identical amps ? 
could i charge the batteries up using the smart charger by using the aire service point for 1 hr ? 

I think i can fit all of the above for under £200. do you think this will give me enough power to see me to the next EHU ?.. 

Many thanks to all who reply


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Batteries should preferably be of same amp capacity.

Peter


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Get 2 new 100 amp hour batteries. If you move 80 to 100 miles every 3 days you should manage even without any hookups. Drive slowly as this will give more charge time. 

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi jontan

As the others have said, you should really fit identical batteries if you're fitting a pair. Having said that, it will probably work OK provided your existing battery is in very good condition, I'd just fit an additional battery identical to the one you have already (if it's in good nick) the A/H difference won't be that critical.

An hours charge on an aire hook-up will refresh the batteries but unlikely to fully charge them unless you're a light user, the on-board charger will also usually put out more than 15A so why buy an additional smaller one?

Be aware that in the winter months most aires will have the water (and possibly the electrics) turned off.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Yup I agree with the other posters. if you are in doubt about the condition or age of your existing leisure batteries get yourself a couple of new 110ah. Normal lead acid are fine unless you have lots of spare cash to go for gell or other fancy ones. 

I replaced the ones on my van earlier this year and paid £65 each. You should be Ok driving 80 miles a day and as mentioned unless the aire has proper electric which you can use all day and night, the one on the "Bourne" will be 2 euro and hour approx and you will need to be parked quite close to it and so will be distrubed by all and sundry getting water and emptying the loo.

the other thing to consider is a solar panel or wind charger just to make sure. But 200ah plud should be Ok if driving each day

Phill


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Buy yourself 2 x 100amp elecsol batteries and you'll be sorted.

You'll get around 160amp of useable with these. If you use 30/40amps a day and didn't move, you should be OK for at least 3 days.
If you are driving around as well, you'll be sorted... I wouldn't really worry about EHU.

w


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree with all the above , I upgraded to 2 x 110 elecsol batteries, I already had a solar panel and if i was doing the journey you are planning, my EHU lead would be in the back of the locker box.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

One other point to consider is not to mix lead-acid & gel type batterys 
(I believe the problem is in the charging)


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I think you are well under on your estimate. 
2 Batteries £180
1 Charger £(Guess) 30
? Lights £8 Each

Andy.

Pity you are not closer I could have helped with the Batteries. have a couple for sale new in the summer 113 ahr.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> I
> 2 Batteries £180
> 
> I picked up mine at the shows lead acid type 110Ahr £49 each


----------



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

Would i be better off say getting 2 x 115 amp batteries or 1 x 230 amp. The reason i ask is the 230 amp would fit the storage area better


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jontan said:


> Would i be better off say getting 2 x 115 amp batteries or 1 x 230 amp. The reason i ask is the 230 amp would fit the storage area better


I would think the 1 x 230 Ahr Jontan, and it would be lighter, and might leave some essential storage space. :wink: Plus, you won't have to worry about extra cabling and connectors.



JimM said:


> I picked up mine at the shows lead acid type 110Ahr £49 each


Not 110 Ahr Elecols, with a five year warranty Jim. :wink: They are the dog's doo dahs. :lol:

Jock.


----------

